# Tư vấn lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chất lượng cho Showroom giá rẻ chuyên nghiệp nhất SG



## truc096hailongvan (9/3/21)

*MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG – MÁY LẠNH CHẤT LƯỢNG - NÂNG TẦM ĐẲNG CẤP KHÔNG GIAN SỐNG*

Nói đến *máy lạnh tủ đứng* chắc hẳn ai cũng biết qua hình dạng của nó nhưng rất ít người biết và hiểu chi tiết về cơ chế hoạt động cũng như những ưu điểm khi *lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng* cho không gian của mình.
Bài viết này, Hải Long Vân sẽ đưa ra khái niệm và các ưu điểm nổi trội của dòng máy lạnh tủ đứng, mời các bạn cùng theo dõi nhé!




***Tin xem thêm:
1. *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*
2. *Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10 Hp - 10 ngựa - Hải Long Vân*






*Máy lạnh tủ đứng* hay còn gọi là máy lạnh cây, là dạng máy lạnh được thiết kế dưới dạng tủ. Sản phẩm được thiết kế đặt ngay dưới sàn nhà, nền nhà, hoạt động với công suất lớn nên có khả năng tạo gió mạnh và làm mát hiệu quả trên diện tích rộng. Loại máy lạnh này thích hợp để lắp đặt tại các không gian phòng rộng như: phòng khách trong hộ gia đình, văn phòng, nhà hàng, nhà xưởng…
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng* có cấu tạo gồm: 1 dàn nóng, 1 dàn lạnh, hệ thống ống đồng, dây điện. Trong đó, dàn nóng thường được cho phép lắp đặt ngoài trời, đặt ở những nơi thông thoáng để giải nhiệt, nó trao đổi nhiệt kiểu ống đồng cánh nhôm, có quạt kiểu hướng trục. Dàn lạnh với cửa thả gió ở trên, các cửa hút gió được đặt ở dưới phía trước và hai bên hông máy.
*Có nên lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng hay không?*
Để trả lời được câu hỏi này chúng ta hãy cùng nhau đi tìm hiểu về ưu điểm và nhược điểm của máy lạnh tủ đứng.
*Ưu điểm của máy lạnh tủ đứng*
Lắp đặt và sử dụng linh hoạt, dễ dàng
Máy lạnh tủ đứng là loại máy lạnh thuận tiện nhất trong việc lắp đặt, bạn chỉ việc mua về và đặt máy trên sàn nhà – nơi có không gian phù hợp mà bạn muốn để, không cần phải khoan hay đục tường như máy lạnh treo tường. Các đường ống có thể giấu kín, để thấp dưới sàn nhà khi nối với dàn nóng đặt phía ngoài. Kiểu dáng của máy cũng vô cùng trang nhã và sang trọng góp phần tôn lên đẳng cấp cho không gian sống, sinh hoạt của bạn.
Hoạt động ổn định, liên tục
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng* có khả năng hoạt động một cách liên tục và ổn định. Quạt thổi của dàn lạnh bên trong máy có kích thước lớn, block máy sử dụng thường là loại block piston so với block máy gale của máy lạnh treo tường nên tính ổn định của máy lạnh tủ đứng cao hơn, ít bị hư hỏng.
Khả năng làm mát nhanh
Với công suất hoạt động lớn và quạt thổi bên trong dàn lạnh có kích thước lớn nên máy lạnh tủ đứng có khả năng làm mát nhanh, giúp thổi gió xa và mát đều khắp không gian phòng.
Khả năng làm mát hiệu quả trong không gian lớn
Máy lạnh tủ đứng có kích thước lớn nên có khả năng làm mát phòng với không gian lớn hơn so với máy treo tường. Hoạt động ổn định liên tục mà các dòng máy lạnh treo tường không làm được.
Chịu được tải cao, thích hợp cho những nơi đông người. Đồng thời, thổi lưu lượng gió đối lưu mạnh hơn so với các loại máy lạnh treo tường.
*Nhược điểm của máy lạnh tủ đứng*

Giá thành cao hơn máy lạnh treo tường
So sánh với máy lạnh treo tường có cùng thông số kỹ thuật thì *máy lạnh tủ đứng* thường có giá đắt hơn, giá của nó dao động từ 17- 40 triệu, có loại đắt hơn từ 60 - 70 triệu. Đồng thời khi lắp đặt bạn cũng cần một khoảng không gian rộng hơn do kích thước của dàn lạnh và dàn nóng khá to lớn so với loại treo tường
Tạo ra tiếng ồn khi hoạt động
Máy lạnh tủ đứng khi hoạt động sẽ tạo ra tiếng ồn khá lớn vậy nên chỉ thích hợp để lắp đặt ở những nơi đông người qua lại như phòng họp, hội trường, văn phòng…thay vì phòng ngủ trong mỗi gia đình.
Như vậy, thông qua việc phân tích ở trên, việc mua máy lạnh tủ đứng phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào các yếu tố như không gian lắp đặt, điều kiện kinh tế, sở thích của mỗi người. Bạn hãy cân nhắc kỹ các yếu tố trên trước khi chọn mua chiếc máy lạnh tủ đứng.







*Một số lưu ý khi chọn mua máy lạnh tủ đứng*
Về công suất
Máy lạnh tủ đứng có nhiều công suất khác nhau, từ nhỏ đến lớn nên lựa chọn loại công suất phù hợp với không gian phòng mà bạn muốn lắp đặt.
Nếu dùng cho phòng khách trong nhà nên sử dụng máy từ 2 - 3 ngựa. Nếu dùng trong hội trường, nơi công cộng thì nên mua loại từ 5-10 ngựa.
Về thương hiệu
Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều thương hiệu khác nhau cho dòng máy lạnh này như: Daikin, Panasonic, Mitsubishi, Gree… mỗi thương hiệu lại khác nhau về chất lượng, giá cả.






Lời kết

Qua bài viết, Chúng ta có thể thấy được *máy lạnh tủ đứng* thật sự là một sản phẩm chất lượng nổi trội, bởi đường nét thiết kế tinh tế, tỉ mỉ và khả năng làm mát linh hoạt.
Hãy liên hệ ngay với máy lạnh Hải Long Vân theo hotline 0909787022 để được nhận báo giá rẻ nhất về những dòng máy lạnh tủ đứng đang hot nhất trên thị trường hiện nay.

Nguồn link bài viết: *Máy lạnh tủ đứng các hãng giá rẻ nhất tại Hải Long Vân 0909787022*


----------

